
Ask HN: How can programmers propel the clean energy usage? - manoj_venkat92
Hello HN folks,<p>I&#x27;m a programmer and deep in my heart, I consider myself an engineer(generic). So, quite naturally, I&#x27;m interested in and excited by what Elon Musk is doing in the clean energy sector. So, I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s anything that developers can do in the field of clean energy, energy saving &amp; management. I&#x27;ve a few basic ideas for IoT systems for energy management etc. But these ideas are independent of the energy source.<p>Are there any companies that develop software systems related to clean energy? Is there any scope for programmers to be a part of the clean energy movement? What do you think? Share your thoughts. :)
======
brudgers
The cleanest energy is energy that isn't used. Non-use of energy extends into
the embodied energy of the artifact...the energy that goes into obtaining raw
materials, processing them into a product, delivery to and installation at the
end user's facility along with the energy used to build and run the facilities
at each of those steps.

